# Osuuspankin verkkopankki ja kortinlukija

## srz

Moi

Onkohan kenelläkään kokemuksia Osuuspankin verkkopankkiin kirjautumisesta yhdistelmällä sähköinen henkilökortti, kortinlukija ja KDE? Toimiiko hyvin vai meneekö vain hermot? Pankki suosittelee itse IE:n uutta versiota ja jotain tiettyä softaa.

terv.,

srz

----------

## Obi-Lan

Ja minkähä merkkinen/mallinen kortinlukija mahtaa olla kyseessä? Mikä liitin kortinlukijassa on? Mitä softaa pankki suosittelee?

----------

## srz

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Ja minkähä merkkinen/mallinen kortinlukija mahtaa olla kyseessä? Mikä liitin kortinlukijassa on? Mitä softaa pankki suosittelee?

 

En oikein tiedä mitään näistä systeemeistä, mutta uteliaisuuttani haluaisin kokeilla. Pankki kertoo asiasta näin:

 *https://www.op.fi/op?cid=150107353 wrote:*   

> Kansalaisvarmenteen käyttöön tarvitset kortinlukijan ja turvaohjelmiston
> 
> Jotta voit käyttää kansalaisvarmennetta verkkopalveluissa, sinulla tulee olla tietokoneeseen liitetty kortinlukija (PC/SC -yhteensopiva) ja turvaohjelmisto. 
> 
> Kortinlukijoita löytyy useimmista tietokoneliikkeistä (suosittelemme USB-väylään liitettävää lukijaa) ja turvaohjelmiston voit ladata maksutta Väestörekisterikeskuksen sivuilta. Niiltä saat myös tietoa palveluista, joissa voit kansalaisvarmennettasi käyttää.
> ...

 

----------

## jroo

Kummemmin asiasta tietämättä vastailen, kun aihe kiinnosti itseänikin hieman.

Tuo väestörekisterikeskuksen tarjoama ohjelmisto http://www.fineid.fi/vrk/fineid/home.nsf/pages/62D16E3DEB6490BDC2257013002D007D toimii ainoastaan Windowssissa (yllätys, yllätys) -- winessä toimimista en lähde spekuloimaan. Mutta väestörekisterikeskuksen sivuilta löytyy kyllä linkku Linuxissakin toimivaan ohjelmaan, mikä yllätti (http://www.opensc-project.org/).

----------

## 2mies

 *srz wrote:*   

> Moi
> 
> Onkohan kenelläkään kokemuksia Osuuspankin verkkopankkiin kirjautumisesta yhdistelmällä sähköinen henkilökortti, kortinlukija ja KDE? Toimiiko hyvin vai meneekö vain hermot? Pankki suosittelee itse IE:n uutta versiota ja jotain tiettyä softaa.
> 
> terv.,
> ...

 

Omat kokemukset liittyvät windows/firefox -kombinaatioon. Palvelu toimii firefoxilla ok,

joskin jotkin ominaisuudet (mm. sähköinen allekirjoitus) toimivat vain IE:n kanssa.

Ongelma tuossakin liittynee ennemmin huonoon sivustoon kuin firefoxin toimimattomuuteen.

Peruskäyttö sujuu OK.

----------

